# كتاب هيدروليك تعليمي من شركة Festo الألمانية ررررااااائع مع ترجمته باللغة العربية



## إلى فلسطين (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني :
أقدم لكم كتاب تعليمي بمجال الهيدروليك من شركة فيستو الألمانية الرائدة في مجال التحكم الصناعي والأتمتة الانتاجية وهو كتاب من ضمن كورس عالمي يدرس في كثير من المعاهد والكليات المختصة , وقد قام طلاب من جامعة دمشق بترجمة هذا الكتاب القيم 
إلى اللغة العربية وسوف أقدم لكم هذا الكتاب ايضا عسى أن تغنى به المكتبة العربية .,
رابط الكتاب باللغة الانكليزية :
http://www.zshare.net/download/19345289cc13eea5/]________________.rar - 5.14MB[/URL]

رابط الكتاب المترجم باللغة العربية :
________ ____________________ __ ______________ ________________________.rar - 5.55MB


ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم وانشاء الله سوف اقوم بتنزيل روابط المستويات اللاحقة تباعا


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور والله يجزاك خير انت ومن ترجم الكتاب


----------



## elkhaled (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## ماجد جلميران (24 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا انت اكثر من رائع


----------



## ahmedbahaa (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا وعن المسلمين جميعا


----------



## العبدالله (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمر محمد3 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر الله من امثالك
ومنتظرين كل ما هو جديد
تحياتى


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من كل خير


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جاري التحميل


----------



## رضا الشاهد (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر على الكتاب القيم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## النجم مصر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## التعليم الصناعى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر لك good


----------



## ليث الليوثي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حسن سليمان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer_mohammed7 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التنزيل


----------



## assoos (28 سبتمبر 2008)

يعني أنت واحد .......... رائع ، مشكوووور


----------



## محمد بن عمر الزاوي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكووووور*

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي


----------



## م ايو وسام (29 سبتمبر 2008)

_الف شكر على الكتاب القيم وجزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## م احمد قدرى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و انتم بخير
عيد فطر مبارك انشاء الله


----------



## Saber Mohamed (12 نوفمبر 2008)

Please explan how I can down load files from your site ( Zshare ) as once I click on (Down load Now ) button , I got a message, down load will appear in ( So many seconds ) , Then I got ( Click here to strt your down load ) I got the same buttons and process repaeted again , Please advise 
Thanks for your support and response


----------



## إلى فلسطين (12 نوفمبر 2008)

my friend retry and u will reach to the books ,there is no problem in downloading plz retry


----------



## shery1 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

the link does not work although the they wrote that the download started but nothing happend and the site page (zshare refresh itself) how i can download the books coz i need them urgently
with best regards


----------



## عوني1 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## KSA_ENG (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*الف الف شكرااااا*

جزاكم الله خيرا 
للجميييع وللأمام دوماا


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*




File Not Found *

inconvenience.

Possible causes of this error could be:



<LI class=text1>The file expired because it was not downloaded for 60 days
<LI class=text1>The file was deleted by its owner
<LI class=text1>The file was deleted by zSHARE because it didn't comply with our Terms of Use 

Our server turned evil and is now rebelling against us (not likely


----------



## رامي غالي راكان (9 ديسمبر 2008)

رجاءآ رجاءآ ساعدوني لأن الكتاب غير موجود نهائيآ وشكرآ والله يباركم جميعآ


----------



## manncharls (10 ديسمبر 2008)

Dear brother
can you upload to another site like rapidshare or megashare

Thanks in advance


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## fmharfoush (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكن الرابط لم يعمل


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*الف شكر على الكتاب القيم وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## احمد كباكا (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل المفيد لشباب الامه


----------



## احمد كباكا (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابطه لا تعمل يا اخى


----------



## نبات الحب (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل أخي الكريم
أرجو أن يكون هناك رابط آخر مع تحياتي


----------



## اراس الكردي (31 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## salih9 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر الله من امثالك

والى الامام


----------



## سامح حسون (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن ي اخى ترفع الكتاب على اى رابط اخحر
وجزاكم الله الخير كله


----------



## الثراوين (1 يناير 2009)

اخي الغالي
الرابط لايعمل
الرجاء تحميله على رابط اخرز


تحياتي




الثراوين


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (1 يناير 2009)

اولا ألف شكر على الكتاب
ثانياً ها ممكن ان يتطوع أحد مشكوراً بشرح كيفية تنزيل هذا الكتاب ... لانى بعد ما أضغط على Download
وبيظهر العداد التنازلى وأضغط Click بعد ذلك لا يحدث أى شئ
وشكرا لكل من يتطوع للمساعده


----------



## moh eletriby (1 يناير 2009)

please upload the file on another site


----------



## الاورفلي (1 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين حبيبي


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (2 يناير 2009)

أرجو من الزملاء الذين قاموا بتحميل هذا الكتاب ان يتكرموا بشرح كيفية تنزيله حيث اننى لم أتمكن من ذلك 
فكلما أضغط Download يظهر عداد تنازلى ثم لايحدث شئ واضغط بعدها here فاجد اننى عدت للصفحة الاولى بدون ان يتم تحميل الكتاب ... لا اعرف ما هى المشكلة
فهل من مساعد .... جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## uint (6 يناير 2009)

جاري التحميل ومشكور جدا


----------



## ابو ضحى العراقي (7 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا استادي العزيز


----------



## Engr.Ahmed.Bahabri (7 يناير 2009)

بوركت على هذا العطاء


----------



## 5130453 (8 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا-جزاك الله خيرا-جزاك الله خيرا-جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا-جزاك الله خيرا-جزاك الله خيرا-جزاك الله خيرا-جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا-جزاك الله خيرا-جزاك الله خيرا-جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا-جزاك الله خيرا-جزاك الله خيرا-
جزاك الله خيرا-جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبات الحب (11 يناير 2009)

أخي الكريم
الرابط لا يعمل ........أرجو أن تتكرم بوضعه على رابط آخر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fmharfoush (11 يناير 2009)

مشكور والله يجزاك خير انت ومن ترجم الكتاب


----------



## احمد كباكا (12 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل


----------



## عمران احمد (12 يناير 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو اعادة رفعه مره اخرى


----------



## shamshoon (12 يناير 2009)

جازاك الله عنا كل خير
الروابط لا تعمل ارجو التحقق منها او اعادة رفع الملفات


----------



## ahmad har (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الموضوع فعلا هام لكن نرجو اعادة رفع الملفات


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (12 يناير 2009)

يا جماعة هو فيه ايه .... ناس بتقول انها حملت الكتاب وبتشكر جزيل الشكر .... وناس مش عارفه تحمل الكتاب مثلى
عموما برضه الف شكر على كل حال ... بس ياريت اللى حمل الكتاب يتفضل بشرح طريقة تنزيله لاننا مش عارفين . 
انا طلبت هذا الطلب من فترة فهل من مجيب ؟


----------



## shaheen83 (13 يناير 2009)

thanks for tarnslation


----------



## اراس الكردي (13 يناير 2009)

الاخ "الى فلسطين "
حاولت اكثر م مرة التحميل من هذه الروابط لكنها لا تعمل 
لذا لو تكرمت و زودتنا بروابط جديدة ساكون شاكرا لك


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (13 يناير 2009)

كتاب رائع شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## fathyezzat (13 يناير 2009)

مشكور على المجهود ولكن الرابط لا يقوم بالتحميل


----------



## عمران احمد (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك و لكن الرابط لا يعمل
من فضلك ممكن ترفعه تانى
و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## إلى فلسطين (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم يا شباب اشكر تفاعل الجميع وانا بعتذر من كل شخص لم يستطيع تحميل الكتاب على كل حال الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد وانا جربته ومشان ما حدا يزعل وتعم الفائدة للجميع باذن الله وهذا هو المقصود رح ارفع الكتاب على رابط تاني


----------



## محمد الشنواني (22 يناير 2009)

Dear brother
can you upload to another site like rapidshare or megashare
I think there are some people including me having problems with ZSHARE​


----------



## omaalrubaiee (22 يناير 2009)

لا اعرف ليش ما ينجح التحميل من هذا الرابط!


----------



## رضا الشاهد (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الف شكر على الكتاب الرائع وتحياتى لمن قام بترجمة الكتاب الاخوة السوريين


----------



## احمد ال عشي (26 يناير 2009)

يا فلسطيني المرجع العربي رفض التحميل ارجو افادتي بالمزيد


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (26 يناير 2009)

الأخ الكريم .. السلام عليكم 
الرابط لا يعمل مع تحياتي


----------



## الحكمة اليمانية (13 فبراير 2009)

*كيف تحمل كتاب هيدروليكي من ال zshare*

رابط التحميل يدور حول نفسه. بمعنى أنك إذا ضغطت على ال download في ال zshare يرجعك إلى download وهكذا دواليك كيف العمل وكيف تحمل؟:18:


----------



## احمد عامر (21 مايو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل اقترح رفع الكتاب والترجمه علي ال 4shared وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الحكمة اليمانية (22 مايو 2009)

*كتاب هيدروليك تعليمي من شركة Festo الألمانية غير موجود في الرابط*

:82:مشكور الى فلسطين على هذا الكتاب كتاب هيدروليك تعليمي من شركة Festo الألمانية ولكن الملف غير موجود في الرابط zshare السؤال : كيف أحصل عليه؟ هل يمكنك ارجاعه؟ شكرا على المساعدة


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (22 مايو 2009)

*مشكور والله يجزاك خير انت ومن ترجم الكتاب*​


----------



## المهندس عددنان (22 مايو 2009)

تسلم ياورد وجاري التحميل


----------



## المهندس عددنان (22 مايو 2009)

اسف الفايل غير موجود 
اتمنى ان يتم رفعة مرة اخرى
تحياتي


----------



## الوست (24 مايو 2009)

الملف تم حذفه هل يوجد رابط اخر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (24 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## saasd (24 مايو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## imad04 (25 مايو 2009)

*شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## hammhamm44 (25 مايو 2009)

no comment, no links


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (25 مايو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وزاد من امثالك


----------



## imad04 (25 مايو 2009)

* جزاك الله خيرا**و**الف شكر*


----------



## ali bassem (26 مايو 2009)

مو شغااااااااااااااااااااااال عندي الرابط 404
بصيح


----------



## ali bassem (26 مايو 2009)

ارفعووووه لي من جديد تجزززون خيرا فعلا اريده


----------



## khaled_303 (25 مايو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل شكرا على المجهود


----------



## kareem moh (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابطان لا يعملان 
ارجوا من احد الاخوة الذين قاموا بالتنزيل ان يتمكن احدهم من اعادة الرفع علي نفس الرابط او جديد


----------



## OmarAlkadri (29 مايو 2010)

kareem moh قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابطان لا يعملان
> ارجوا من احد الاخوة الذين قاموا بالتنزيل ان يتمكن احدهم من اعادة الرفع علي نفس الرابط او جديد


 أضم صوتي لصوت المهندس كريم 
وشكرا


----------



## amnshsh (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
حل مشكلة الرابط


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (7 يوليو 2010)

ارجو رفع الكتاب من جديد ..


----------



## bilal balasem (9 يوليو 2010)

ألف شكر 
بس ما في ولا ملف بالرابطين
بدنا حدى من الشباب يتكرم علينا برفعه على رابط آخر


----------



## آدم الدود رمضان (10 يوليو 2010)

مافى اى حاجة


----------



## م.م فادي (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 

لكن نتمنى ان يتم الرفع الكتاب من جديد ليتسنى لنا تحميله والاستفادة من محتواه


----------



## ammar -508 (12 يوليو 2010)

ارجوا الرفع من جديد لايوجد شئ فالروابط 
وشكرا


----------



## اديب اديب (12 يوليو 2010)

جزااكم الله خيرا


----------



## السامر27 (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير جزاااء

يسلموووووو


----------



## abdelrahim (13 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير عنا وعن المسلمين جميعا*


----------



## أسامه أحمد يوسف (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أسامه أحمد يوسف (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eslam hakim (19 أكتوبر 2010)

سال عن تحميل الكتاب


----------



## عباس العزاوي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ولو اني متاخر ولمن لم اتمكن من التحميل العربي والانكليزي للكتاب شكرا على كل حال


----------



## مهندس امير العراقي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشششكككككككككور...........................................................................


----------



## ابوعبدالبارى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

من فضلك نزل رابط جديد بارك الله فيك


----------



## HAMZA.ALUJAILY (12 نوفمبر 2010)

في الحقيقة لقد سرني أن أجد مثل هذا العنوان ، غير أني عندما حاولت تحميل الملف حصلت على رسائل خطأ Error 404 - File Not Found فما هو السبب جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## غسان التكريتي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز قد تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر ولكن استطيع ان اقولرزقك الله الجنه


----------



## khaled.33 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور والله يجزاك خير انت ومن ترجم الكتاب


----------



## mohamed12354 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن اعادة رفع الكتاب مرة اخرى الروابط لاتعمل وشكرا


----------



## KSA_ENG (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزااااااااك الله خيير بس الملف غير موجود


----------



## samir2009405 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

يا اخىىىىىى لو سمحت الله يكرمك الملف غير موجود حاليا برجاء اعاده تحميله مره اخرى ولك الاجر والثواب عند الله


----------



## saaddd (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## chatze58 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*thanks but
*

*Error 404 - File Not Found*


----------



## الحكمة اليمانية (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز لكن الملف غير موجود


----------



## احمد السيدموسى (12 يناير 2011)

االسلام عليكم انا مهندس يخبرنى معظم من يعاملنى اننى ممتاز وانا الان مدير ورشة تشغيل معادن كبيرة وصيانة محركات وانا اجد فى نفسى طاقة كبيرة للارتقاء بهذه الامة .فْْْْْأود من سياتكم معاونتى على الارتقاء الفنى فيما هو جديد فى هذين المجالين


----------



## ahmedelghamrawy (13 يناير 2011)

انا الحمد لله اتخرجت من هندسة الاسكندرية قسم ميكانيكا وقمت بالاشتراك فى النقابة 
بالنسبة لبطاقة الرقم القومى يفضل يكتب بها مهندس ميكانيكا حر ام مهندس ميكانيكا 
نظرا انى بلا عمل حاليا 
وايضا بالنسة لجواز السفر ما الافضل ؟


----------



## jilany (14 يناير 2011)

طبعا الافضل تكتب مهندس ميكانيكا حر نظرا لحرية التنقل


----------



## اكرم4 (14 يناير 2011)

شغلك ترتيب والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## abdelrahim (14 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير عنا وعن المسلمين جميعا*


----------



## abdelrahim (14 يناير 2011)

يا اخي في مشكلة في الصفحة 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (14 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااا


----------



## abdulla888 (15 يناير 2011)

فية رسالة تفيد بإنتهاء الملف لمرور ستين يوم دون استخدام نرجوا من اخونا إعادت تنزيلة على الصفحة 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.zahid (15 يناير 2011)

تحية طيبة....يرجى اعادة رفع الكتاب لعدم و جوده لتعم الفاائدة ...وجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## ألسندبااد البحري (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ومعلومات ماتقدر بثمن شكررررررررررررررا ياخي


----------



## احمد الرجا (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم مشكورين


----------



## abdelrahim (16 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا واكثر الله من امثالك*


----------



## abdelrahim (16 يناير 2011)

sorry file not found


----------



## frindly heart (17 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (25 يناير 2011)

الرابط لايعمل
ارجو إعادة التنزيل


----------



## كرم الحمداني (7 فبراير 2011)

??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ahmed abisalama (8 فبراير 2011)

الروابط لاتعمل 
بالله عليك انا محتاج الكتاب ولو عندك كتاب اخر


----------



## ah25 (13 فبراير 2011)

اللينك مش شغال  
لو ممكن حد يرفعوا تانى على اى رابط اخر


----------



## الأمين حسن (13 فبراير 2011)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## abdelrahim (14 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله واعانك*


----------



## بُلو (5 مارس 2011)

تشكر اخي بس الملف غير موجود


----------



## إلى فلسطين (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي :
اعتذر جدا جدا عن التأخر في اعادة رفع الملفات على روابط جديدة , ربما تشفع لي حكمة ان تأتي متأخرا .
على كل حال : 
رابط تحميل الكتاب باللغة العربية 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/14105430/.doc.html
رابط تحميل الكتاب باللغة الانكليزية :
http://www.ziddu.com/download/14105460/w2.pdf.html
بالله عليكم اخوتي ادعوا من نفس راضية بتيسيير أموري لما فيه خيري الدنيا والآخرة , وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hady habib (8 مارس 2011)

Error 404 - File Not Found


----------



## إلى فلسطين (8 مارس 2011)

إخواني الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد والملف موجود وقد قمت بتجريبه ,أخي هادي حاول مرة أخرى


----------



## Abonoor&omar (13 مارس 2011)

مشكور ولكن الملف مش لاقية


----------



## khalid mostafa abd (14 مارس 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## fmharfoush (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Bin Jahlan (16 مارس 2011)

أسكنك الله الجنة و ارزقك العمل الصالح


رفعت الكتابين بعد إذنك أخي

الكتاب الأصلي


http://www.2shared.com/document/J6pZuU6K/w2_online.html

الترجمة العربية

http://www.2shared.com/document/WmWXyA6L/1_online.html

​


----------



## عمر عبد المجيد (16 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## Madreed (18 مارس 2011)

Here you are 
http://rapidshare.com/files/453108387/festo_course_english.pdf


----------



## احمد عامر (23 مايو 2011)

رابط تحميل كتاب فيستو الاساسي في الهيدروليك
http://fluid-power.blogspot.com/2009/06/hydraulics-basic-level.html


----------



## ميدو12 (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## النصر الصادق (16 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## النصر الصادق (16 مارس 2013)

الف شكر
لكن لا استطيع تحميله


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed akl (18 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (19 مارس 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## waelalseiadi (19 مارس 2013)

مشكور ياباش مهندس


----------



## kamel123456 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

اريد تحميل الكتاب او ارساله على الايميل الخاص بى وشكرا


----------



## nadir 16 (5 يناير 2017)

elkhaled قال:


> جزاك الله الخير




 :67: 

:30::32::69::63::29:
 

:67:


----------

